

Show HN: I made a game to learn about 2d graphics with - nfriedly
http://nfriedly.github.io/space-jump/

======
nfriedly
It's somewhat of a cross between Doodle Jump and Moon Lander. Uses touch +
tilt controls on mobile, or keyboard on a desktop.

There's a lot that I'd like to add (explosions, sound, better physics, etc),
but Christmas vacation is over so I figured I'd better ship it now or risk
never shipping at all.

Source code at [https://github.com/nfriedly/space-
jump](https://github.com/nfriedly/space-jump)

